# Should Windows XP themes be included on themes section?



## Kiran (Feb 29, 2004)

Any DIGIT guys hearing...............

Plez include themes for Windows XP.......... Bored with themes on Win 98 that just changes color schemes & adds fancy cursors. Please include Style XP themes, boot logos, login screens for XP, cursors for Cursor XP........

try these links *www.stardock.com/
www.tgtsoft.com/
www.themexp.org
www.wincustomize.com/


----------



## lavan_joy (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a software which can convert the xp style into longorn Aero.


----------



## ice (Mar 2, 2004)

Its called the longhor transformation pack.. otherwise its a visual style..Its not a software, its a patch damn!


----------



## lavan_joy (Mar 2, 2004)

No.I never talk about that damn.I have a software.Damn!!!!***k


----------



## ice (Mar 2, 2004)

cool..whats it called?


----------



## svenkat83 (Mar 3, 2004)

hmmmm...Whats name of the software,Lavan?


----------



## Kiran (Mar 3, 2004)

so why dont u guys vote in the poll & let Digit guys what Digit users 'n subscribers really need.


----------



## ice (Mar 3, 2004)

Win XP themes is what ive oted for


----------



## ice (Mar 3, 2004)

Win XP themes is what ive oted for


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2004)

v need xp themes! d themes that come with xp r drab and old.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2004)

v need xp themes! d themes that come with xp r drab and old.


----------



## Madhav (Mar 4, 2004)

XP XP XP!! and good ones frm deviantART kinda sites!


----------



## aditya2u4u (Mar 4, 2004)

hi if possible plz include the themes which r good and fundoo 
which will require less ram and virtual memory
if possible plz include the boot screens


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2004)

xp rocks..
voted for xp themes only...

cheers
Deep


----------



## Switch (Mar 5, 2004)

XP for me too


----------



## Kiran (Mar 5, 2004)

Whew...... Digit guys hear us.................. check the poll result and do plez include the win xp themes.............. I hope most of the users here use win xp as their primary OS ......  Including cursors, boot screens , login screens for XP is also welcome


----------



## Switch (Mar 5, 2004)

Xp Xp Xp...

Why am i whineing... Dont know...


----------



## Kiran (Mar 10, 2004)

79 views and just 12 of them voted............. Plez guys vote and let Digit guys know what exactly digit readers expect from their fav. magazine........


----------



## Krishanu.De (Mar 10, 2004)

Me too for XP. Long live XP.


----------



## Kiran (Apr 10, 2004)

lavan & ice 
 what u guys have to transform my XP to Longhorn. Dont tell me of any skins. Any software or patch that gives my XP a LorgHorn Look & Feel


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2004)

go 2 this site and download d pack u want:

*www.windowsx.org/enhance/myvs.html

i tried them but didnt like them so reverted back 2 xp theme. nice wallpapers though.


----------



## Byte (Apr 11, 2004)

For logon screens use LogonStudio, for boot screens use Bootskin -- both are extremely easy to use and u can convert your favourite wallpapers to either a logon screen or a boot screen using them. 

Umm, if you are interested I can post a primer on using them both...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2004)

Byte, pls ask d guys who make d digit cds 2 include xp themes and any software that is required 2 use them. it will b a real boon 4 those with slow connections (me excluded). or put an article on all these customizations in digit.


----------

